# Source for .02 mirror finish reflective aluminum for T8 parabolic reflector



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm having a heck of a time finding a local supplier for .02 in. reflective aluminum (same type used in T5 parabolic reflectors) to make custom parabolic reflectors for tanks with T8 bulbs. This thickness is easily bendable but still durable. I have a good supply of excellent 48" T8 bulbs that I want to keep using, but I'd like to fit those bulbs with parabolic reflectors just like those that come with T5 retrofit kits. I designed a good parabolic shape off of a T5 reflector as a template (just expanded the size to allow for the greater bulb diameter in a T8 bulb). I have found one supplier of 98% reflective mirror finish .02 aluminum but they are in Canada and the shipping cost even more than the sheet because they only ship Fedex overnight to protect the sheet. I'm looking for one or two 4 x 2 ft sheet/s or an 8 by 4 ft sheet.

Anyone know where I can find a supplier in the New York area or on the E Coast? I've tried quite a few suppliers listed on the Internet and on sheet metal directories.

If I could find a highly effective T8 parabolic reflector, I'd buy it ready made, but I've never been able to find one. I'm trying to build the same type of reflector that comes with T5 bulbs.

Here's an example of a good T5 reflector made of the same 0.02 aluminum:

http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=695


----------

